# Rocky Mountain Oysters



## rawcalls (May 19, 2004)

Does anybody have a clue how many people 10 lbs. of Rocky Mountain Oysters will feed?  I am planning a bachelor party for my younger brother and RMO are his favorite.  Any help would be greatly appreciated even if it is only a guess.


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2004)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 19, 2004)

Ok dude...... very funny.


----------



## Barbara L (May 19, 2004)

Ok, I'm thinking they will feed about 20 dogs hanging around outside the windows.  

You know what is really weird (in my opinion)?  My aunt and uncle ate Mountain Oysters every chance they got but thought we were nuts for eating oxtail soup.  Go figure!

 Barbara


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 19, 2004)

Reminds me of the scene in "Funny Farm" when Chevy Chase sets the local record at a restaraunt while not knowing what they were! Stomach churning!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 19, 2004)

Loved that movie!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 11, 2005)

Excuse me for being blonde and Australian but I'm guessing they're not oysters from the ocean are they???????


----------



## GB (Jul 11, 2005)

mrsmac no they most certainly are not  

Rocky Mountain Oysters are Bulls Testicles. I have never tried them myself and probably never will, but the people I know who eat them absolutely love them.

rawcalls hang in there. I know we have members who do eat them and will be able to give you an idea how many people 10lbs will feed.

OK here is a little joke on topic.

A tourist was in a restaurant in Spain. He sees the waiter bring out a plate with two large orbs on a plate. It looks very tasty so he asks the waiter what it is. He is told they are Rocky Mountain Oysters. The next day the tourist goes back to the restaurant and decided to order the RMO dish. When the waiter brings out his plate there are two very small orbs. He is very confused and asks the waiter what gives. Yesterday when I was here they were huge. The waiter responds "Senor, sometimes the bull wins". 

(OK I am horrible at telling jokes so I hope I didn't butcher that one too much)


----------



## Shunka (Jul 11, 2005)

10 lbs. should feed at least 20-30 people. Some people like them and some don't, as you can see here. Personally, the only way I used to eat them is during branding time, straight from the source and they were cooked on the branding fire, turned over the fire with pliers. If you have never had them fixed that way then you are really missing out! BTW, I hope you are serving other stuff as well.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 11, 2005)

*Rocky Mtn Oysters*

Breaded and fried.

We've served them at parties, just to throw something different into the mix. They were very tasty, but people do react differently and some guys just can't get past the part of how they got off the bull to start with.   Definitely have a LOT of other things to eat.


----------



## nytxn (Jul 11, 2005)

*insert puking icon here*


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 11, 2005)

y'ever eat hot dogs?  y'ever eat bologna?  well, theres a dang good chance you've had a RMO without knowing it.  Spannish Bull Ball soup is awesome!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm with you nytxn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




robo, if it's in my hot dogs or bologna, then I don't know it and I don't want to. I don't want to know if I am eating testicles of ANY kind.

GB, love the joke!!!


----------



## nytxn (Jul 11, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> y'ever eat hot dogs? y'ever eat bologna? well, theres a dang good chance you've had a RMO without knowing it.


I highly doubt that...


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 2, 2005)

1/2 pound per person is plenty...but we serve 3/4 pound at our restaurant.  Great seller here!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 2, 2005)

Never had RMO but I would try them. Yep can't be any worse then what some companies put in their hot dogs.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2005)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Never had RMO but I would try them. Yep can't be any worse then what some companies put in their hot dogs.



I'd try them too.  I'll try just about anything once.
You never know when you'll miss a good taste.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

A lot of people are grossed out at the thought of eating RMO, but if you think about it, it really is no stranger than eating the breast of a chicken or the liver of a duck etc.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> A lot of people are grossed out at the thought of eating RMO, but if you think about it, it really is no stranger than eating the breast of a chicken or the liver of a duck etc.


Amen to that, I'd give em a try, I've eaten escargo and my gram tried to feed me my pet duck, soooo Oatmeal anyone 
kadesma


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Aug 4, 2005)

I think I would rather starve to death


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

> y'ever eat hot dogs?  y'ever eat bologna?  well, theres a dang good chance you've had a RMO without knowing it.


I've been saying that for years! 

Mind you we always called them "prairie oysters" when I lived in BC & Alberta. Long ago I knew one particularily disturbed cook (this guy was a few fries short of a Happy Meal), who would saute them like a fine cut of beef, laddle over a red wine reduction and serve them up to his bosses (who were supposedly clueless) as "beef medallions" - talk about having balls!


----------



## Shunka (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh I love that story!!!


----------

